# Travelling Solo



## sarahfrome (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello, I'm new to this site, but looking for wild camping sites that have that feel safe factor. Am a woman travelling solo. Heading to Northumberland for a few weeks.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome.
You may be a solo traveller... But you're not alone on here.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome along,there are lots of girls & boys on here who travel alone,some will be along soon to talk to you about there travels and safe keeping.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi Sarah and welcome aboard :welcome:

I travel alone since I lost my husband although I confess I tend to go to meets more than tour on my own because I like the company at the end of my journey. I do wildcamp alone when on my way to, from or between meets or when on my way to visit friends or family. I tend to stick to pub car parks and the like where possible because I feel there's at least some sense of having someone keep an eye out for me. I doubt I'll ever stay in a lay-by again on my own but car parks are fine. I'm not the bravest wildcamper, that's for sure! 

Northumberland is a different beast altogether though... lots of beautiful remote spots where it's unlikely you'd feel insecure because there'd be no-one around to bother you!  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 1, 2018)

We’ve met quite a few solo ladies travelling across Europe who wild camp.  One told us that Spanish men like to self satisfy outside her van but other countries are fine. This was the only story of any issues they’ve recounted. One pulls her blinds down as she arrives so the curious can’t see she is alone. Another travels with a vociferous staffie, a poppet but others don’t know that. 

Even as a couple we were nervous about wilding ... just use common sense. There is a lot on here if you search about sensible precautions.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> One told us that Spanish men like to self satisfy outside her van





I guess op will not be going solo to Spain anytime soon!:scared:

Welcome to the forum Sarah.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, as we are new to Motorhome’s I think a good part of it is getting in the mindset of wild camping. From our experience and posts on here it’s rare anyone has a bad experience but if you don’t feel comfortable move one.

If you are unsure try a couple of the small cl sites, you can be alone on those but in a field rather than a lay-by, will give you a feel for being out on your own, or pub stops as Jennie says. Our solo travellers can advise a lot better than me though


----------



## Robmac (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome along.


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi, I get up to Northumberland a lot. Its not the most motorhome friendly in terms of car parks and the like but its population is very low. Its just the most beautifull of counties. For wilding we have camped on the road in Bamburgh. Its got nice pubs a castle and a beach as good as any. Also Budle Bay. Wake up and look out over a top bird laden bay or watch the sun go down.
We also visited Ross just recently. Great little spot for wilding. A short walk over the dunes to an almost desolate beach. Miles of clean sandy beach and blue water between Holy Island and Bamburgh. Lots of Seals too.  But theres the occasional nudist further up the beach that me and the missus spotted a few weeks back but each to their own. We also found a spot at Cullernose Bay just south of Craster which has amazing views. Pop into Craster for the worlds best kippers. Howick Scar has a small car park which I havnt tried yet. Theres millions of places in the countryside as its just so desolate just find a spot and camp up. We've never had any bother but avoid the car parks as they have notices to not camp. Strange really as we are skint with all the cuts and you'd think the council would jump at the chance of a few £££ but sadly not. If its open and you dont fancy wilding it, the caravan club at Beadnel is a great spot to rest up if its in season. Walk over the road and straight onto the beach. Highly recommended.

Mick and Denise


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome! Have met a few lone lady campers on our travels, most notably a 80yr old who goes from UK to Portugal and then travels back round Spain twice a year. Had a long conversation about internet, wilding without showers, swapped paperback books and stayed in a field next to each other for a night. She has a radio which she listens to most of the time (radio 4 fan!) and felt that it probably sounded like there was a conversation going in the van when she had the blinds down.


----------



## The laird (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Caz (Sep 2, 2018)

It was a bit scary the first few times but you get used to it. Probably helps me me that I always travel with my dog - used to be a lab x collie who was quite large and looked quite fierce but was soft as a brush, now I have a nutty Springer who's also soft as a brush but barks dementedly if anyone he doesn't know comes up to the van.

If it doesn't feel right, then move on. I tend to prefer busier places e.g. pub stops or car parks, rather than in the middle of nowhere, and I'm not averse to the occasional layby providing it's set back from the road, and a bonus if there's a butty van for breakfast.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, your in the right place for wild camping spots.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome I travel a lot on my own with 2 rules if you don’t feel safe move and if your on Facebook never post where you are only post where you have been.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 18, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome I travel a lot on my own with 2 rules if you don’t feel safe move and if your on Facebook never post where you are only post where you have been.



From what i hear you have been everywhere,behind fences bushes trees vans.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------

